
Running Fast SQL on DynamoDB Tables - vahidfazelrezai
https://rockset.com/blog/running-fast-sql-on-dynamodb-tables/
======
luhn
AFAICT, this actually isn't running SQL against data in DynamoDB. Rather, it
syncs the the data in DynamoDB with their [Rockset's] own proprietary
database, and runs SQL against that data.

It's effectively the same but technically quite different.

------
dkobia
Run SQL queries using Athena and a Dynamodb crawler in Glue. It's not that
complicated.

~~~
teej
How are you getting data from DynamoDB to S3 so Athena can read it?

~~~
vonholstein
ETL job in AWS glue with DynamoDB as source and S3 as sink is one option.

[https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/07/aws-
glue-...](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/07/aws-glue-now-
supports-reading-from-amazon-dynamodb-tables/)

------
coleifer
Running (expensive) SQL on dynamodb tables.

~~~
threeseed
Need to look at TCO.

Managing a database can be pretty expensive and time consuming.

